# Went to Poodle Rescue in Houston



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw him too. He's a beautiful dog. He intrigues me because he is so shy. I did not try to go in his kennel or even think about introducing my dog to him. How is his temperament and behavior?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I saw him too. He's a beautiful dog. He intrigues me because he is so shy. I did not try to go in his kennel or even think about introducing my dog to him. How is his temperament and behavior?


The lady said it was ok, he was just scared, she said he just needed some love and to be feed some good food. I really like him, when did go see him.I also worried about how he would act with fallen. But He will be a looked when he gets some weight on him.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

The Poodle Rescue of Houston always needs volunteers and donations. I am taking a grooming class on Sundays there at the faclity. After the class is complete I will continue to volunteer my services to this wonderful orginization. They have over 175 dogs right now, most of them are poodles but a few are mixed and as one of the other volunteers said one might have seen a poodle once. I got my poodle there and she is a WONDERFUL dog! One of the girls in the class told me she promised her husband that she wouldn't come home with another poodle. Thank goodness I never promised my husband that! There is one little male there that is blind, I took him out for some exercise, and he just ran around and played like he had no disability at all! They seem to appreciate everything so much more than a dog that hasn't had these hardships. If you have time to voluneer or would like to donate here is their website: Poodle Rescue of Houston


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I visited the site yesterday and got really excited to see some silver Standard pups. Hubby and I went out there today and needless to say the pups were all already adopted. I'm not quite at the "must have puppy NOW" point, but definitely at the "if the perfect one happens to be available...." point, so I was only mildly disappointed. They're housed at a nice facility there. I'll keep checking the site.

I'm really for supporting the quality breeders, not to mention the peace-of-mind that comes with health-testing and such...but if "my" pup should happen to appear in a different sort of situation...I'm keeping an open mind.

Edited to add: by the way, there were some tiny and absolutely darling TOY parti pups there. Had I been in the market for a toy, I would have brought one home. They don't appear on the website, so this is some insider info for you! lol

--Q


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is a great rescue organization. After my first rescue (Brandy) passed away, I wanted to donate his medications and supplies to other needy poodles. I _needed _to do this. I e-mailed many poodle rescues, far and wide. Poodle Rescue of Houston was the first to respond and they were so grateful for the donation. Some of the others couldn't even be bothered to reply. I ended up sending three huge boxes of supplies (toys, meds, leashes, supplements, dog beds) to the rescue in Brandy's name.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rowan - what a lovely way to honor Brandy's memory. It is a good thing I live far away - I bet Swizzle would love a toy buddy but my husband is not a fan of that idea.


----------

